#ubuntu-scientists 2014-12-02
<dzho> Tremendous news:
<dzho> https://www.debian.org/News/weekly/2014/16/#Med_Bits
<dzho> specifically, Felsenstein releasing PHYLIP under 2-clause BSD license
<dzho> and the relicensing of seaview
<dzho> this allows both to move into the main debian repo from non-free
<Elleo> neat
<dzho> more about the effort here https://lists.debian.org/debian-med/2014/11/msg00040.html
<dzho> on the one hand, it's great to see it relicensed, but on the other it's sad that so many academics release under non-free licensing hoping to make money that never comes
<Elleo> yeah
#ubuntu-scientists 2014-12-03
<dzho> https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8672705
<dzho> ugh.
<dzho> "I came to the conclusion that a windows license is very cheap by comparison. "
<dzho> freedom, not price
<dzho> on a completely separate track, I don't pay a lot of attention to Scientific Linux, but when I bump into physics support staff I hear about it from time to time.
<dzho> Elleo: scientifically, my closest interests are biology (by employment) and chemistry (by education).  You?
<dzho> belkinsa: ISTR your interest is biology?
<Elleo> dzho: artificial intelligence and robotics (by education and past employment)
 * dzho nods
<dzho> Elleo: you dig into ROS at all?
<Elleo> dzho: not really, I tended to work with the player/stage framework and the iCub framework (YARP)
<Elleo> (both free software)
 * dzho looks
